# Son's Homemade Brandy



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a pleasure to have some at ECG and also to take a bottle home (among with a couple of old knives and a really nice hippo tusk, but that's a story for another time). 

I had some of the brandy today as well, and I got to tell you fellas, Son is onto something really good here. If I were to describe the taste, Bénédictine comes very close, although Son's is spicier (he puts in pepper).

You got to try it out. You won't be disappointed. 

M


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, Marko
glad you like it. If all goes well and I can get some investors this time next year I'll be on the shelves.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm...
should we do a Kickstarter on KKF? Only half-joking.

M


----------



## tkern (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds good, I have a nickel around here some were. jk, sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 4, 2012)

It was pretty tasty. Spicy too!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't drink the stuff but I know a good investment when I hear one.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, maybe Son you should lay out a proposal? 

For those not familial with Kickstarter, here is a link

http://www.kickstarter.com/

M


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks, Marko 
this looks awesome. I think I'll start on writing up a proposal tomorrow and see what happens. unfortunately, they do not allow alcohol projects on kickstarter, but I'm sure I can find some other similar site.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2012)

OK, what sort of brandy are we talking about here?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 4, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, what sort of brandy are we talking about here?



And what startup cost are we talking about?


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 4, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, what sort of brandy are we talking about here?



Brandy is an all organic, potato based alcohol, using Native American spices and chilies, molasses and cane sugar, calling it Native Heat.
A second version is also organic, but with Asian based spices and chilies and will be called Mandarin Heat
Start up of a liqour brand is expensive, with licensing, lab fees, permits, distillation fees, labeling and packaging fees, attorney fees,warehouse storage fees, bottling and giveaways/promotions we are looking at $150,000 or more just to get started. That's if I go the private label route and have a microdistillery make it for me. If I make it myself it could take three years and a couple million, just to get through all the hoops, find a property, build the distillery and then go through all the above. The best bet is to go the microdistillery route, they do all the work and you pay them for the product, a lot of them will even do the marketing and help you get in with a distributor.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2012)

"Son's Hellfire Water"???

I'm in.

(edit; dang -- wrote that just as you posted the names you already had.)


----------



## Seth (Jun 4, 2012)

Totally missed son's contribution to the cause.... but it was great meeting you along with so many others.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 4, 2012)

As far as donations go, i will buy a few bottles...about all i can afford lol


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2012)

don't worry about that,just keep making knives.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 5, 2012)

I really _really_ like what's happening in this thread. Son, I'd wish you success in any venture... but _especially_ this one.


----------



## tkern (Jun 5, 2012)

If you want to put up some "bottle-shaped" knives for sale....


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I really _really_ like what's happening in this thread. Son, I'd wish you success in any venture... but _especially_ this one.



thanks, we'll see where it takes us, I have a few interested parties and Have developed a group of bar and restaurants here in town who want it, once it's ready. So, there is a demand it's just actually getting started.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2012)

tkern said:


> If you want to put up some "bottle-shaped" knives for sale....



lol. not yet, don't want to go to federal prison. I should have sent a bottle with Dave to bring you, I can't even mail it without problems.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 5, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> I should have sent a bottle with Dave to bring you...


"Bottle? What bottle? Don't know what to tell you Travis, Son didn't give me any bottles for you..."


----------



## mano (Jun 5, 2012)

The Native Heat is very good with strong chili component. The Mandarin Heat is excellent and more refined and complex with a slightly sweet orange liqueur/Grand Marnier (sp?) introduction and a chili finish. Both can be compared to good single malts with different layers of tastes. Great accompaniment to cigars, especially the MH.

I'd be interested in participating, and maybe getting some input from alcoholic beverage professionals first. This is clearly an open niche market and Son may need to refine the product to meet the tastes of the consumer.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2012)

The craft beer industry is absolutely booming and I believe craft liquors to be the next big thing. Good luck Son with your business endeavors and hopefully one day I'll be able to pick up a bottle of your Brandy.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 5, 2012)

It could be called "son" shine.


----------



## mano (Jun 17, 2012)

My daughter tried both and liked them a lot. She's 24 and does some writing about restaurant and food trends for the Philadelphia City Paper and will probably do similar stuff in Brooklyn. She thinks the market is speakeasy style and cocktail bars in Williamsburg. "I think it's a specific demographic mid 20's to mid 30's. Young hipsters, well educated with disposable income. I think a lot of bars will buy it...but what do I know?"

She recommends Quaker City Mercantile as a branding agency. "The old style bottles would appeal to dudes who wax their mustaches." 

From the mouths of babes.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 17, 2012)

mano said:


> She recommends Quaker City Mercantile as a branding agency.



I just looked at their website...what a cool looking company. Great work.


Go for it Son!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 17, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> It could be called "son" shine.


There ya go! I wouldn't mind acquiring a few bottles of this stuff.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, they look interesting. I'm going to make a few calls, talk to a few people and see if we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## JMJones (Apr 10, 2013)

Any updates? I saw an earlier post that kickstarter does not allow alcohol but there is a project on there for a brewery near me, maybe something changed?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Son needs to focus on preparing a few batches for distribution at the ECG... :hungry:


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 10, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> I think Son needs to focus on preparing a few batches for distribution at the ECG... :hungry:



already done.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 10, 2013)

JMJones said:


> Any updates? I saw an earlier post that kickstarter does not allow alcohol but there is a project on there for a brewery near me, maybe something changed?



life has gotten in the way again. setting up a meeting with quaker city mercantiles in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 11, 2013)

Bring a sample for me, my buddy owns a distillery that just moved into a huge warehouse space and is interested in expanding .


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 11, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> life has gotten in the way again. setting up a meeting with quaker city mercantiles in a couple of weeks.



Hope that or Johnny's friend works out for you. That would be great.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 11, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Bring a sample for me, my buddy owns a distillery that just moved into a huge warehouse space and is interested in expanding .



done


----------



## Igasho (Apr 11, 2013)

Son, sell it on kickstarter with a knife in each bottle, the brandy is only there to "prevent rusting" of the carbon blades....


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread is worthless without samples :groucho:


----------

